# The GBAtemp Hunger Games - Round 12.5 <Rematch + More Slots)



## Kingy (Apr 20, 2017)

Welcome back to the GBAtemp Hunger Games!
This is _*NOT*_ round 13, this is just a rematch of Round 12, with more slots so more people can join in.




If you're new, please read this round. Thanks.

Let the games begi- Uh, continue...​


----------



## iAqua (Apr 20, 2017)

put me in pls


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 20, 2017)

This time I wont die so early again. I think that in every of the other games.


----------



## APartOfMe (Apr 20, 2017)

I. WILL. NOT. DIE!


----------



## iAqua (Apr 20, 2017)

@GhostLatte we're in the same district


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 20, 2017)

GhoulLatte said:


> @GhostLatte we're in the same district


I hate you with a passion.


----------



## iAqua (Apr 20, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> I hate you with a passion.


I love you with a passion.


----------



## APartOfMe (Apr 20, 2017)

GhoulLatte said:


> @GhostLatte we're in the same district


ummm. what!?!?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@TheKingy34 how are you doing the random events? is it a program on your computer? Or a website?

Edit: nvm found the website


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 20, 2017)

me


----------



## Byokugen (Apr 20, 2017)

I think I signed up?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



GhoulLatte said:


> I love you with a passion.


Im neutral to both of ya, with a passion


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Apr 20, 2017)

i Nomimate @TheVinAnator XD


----------



## Ricken (Apr 20, 2017)

I am not missing this one


----------



## APartOfMe (Apr 20, 2017)

should we nominate @smealum?


----------



## Ricken (Apr 20, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> should we nominate @smealum?


If he responds then that'd be fairly amusing


----------



## SANIC (Apr 20, 2017)

yeet the hype begins


----------



## Lia (Apr 20, 2017)

put me in


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2017)

I'll join, I guess.


----------



## DrkBeam (Apr 21, 2017)

I want to be in


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> ummm. what!?!?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



He's using a website.  http://www.brantsteele.net/hungergames/reaping.php


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 21, 2017)

*grabs popcorn*


----------



## Byokugen (Apr 21, 2017)

*getting ready by hiding bazooka under the shirt*


----------



## NicoAICP (Apr 21, 2017)

put me in


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2017)

This looks fun.


----------



## CitizenSnips (Apr 21, 2017)

tfw you never got an alert for the last round so you didn't get to really enjoy it


----------



## NicoAICP (Apr 21, 2017)

Put me in district 11 if I'm allowed to choose


----------



## Kingy (Apr 21, 2017)

Wow, thanks GBAtemp for not sending me notifs.

Anyways, updated.
Also, this is first come first serve, so you can't choose a district because it was a pain when we did do it.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2017)

@Dionicio3 ayy


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 21, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> @Dionicio3 ayy


Ayyyyyyy, also, ayyyyy @Quantumcat


----------



## Kingy (Apr 21, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> @Dionicio3 ayy





Dionicio3 said:


> Ayyyyyyy, also, ayyyyy @Quantumcat


I don't know what call this is, or what you're plotting, but I'm watching you >:^( /s


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2017)

TheKingy34 said:


> I don't know what call this is, or what you're plotting, but I'm watching you >:^( /s



We will kill everyone else with our Spider-Man memes


----------



## NicoAICP (Apr 21, 2017)

I hope more will get in here

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I nominate @cheuble


----------



## Kingy (Apr 21, 2017)

Hotbrawl20 said:


> I hope more will get in here
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> I nominate @cheuble


He's already in district 6 kek


----------



## NicoAICP (Apr 21, 2017)

lol
me is 2 dumb to read


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 21, 2017)

oh, you can nominate people?
I nominate @smealum :^)


----------



## NicoAICP (Apr 21, 2017)

someone already nominated him


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2017)

Ayy @VinsCool is with me :^)


----------



## iAqua (Apr 21, 2017)

Probably should rename me back to iAqua for this (was GhoulLatte)


----------



## Kingy (Apr 21, 2017)

iAqua said:


> Probably should rename me back to iAqua for this (was GhoulLatte)


Done!


----------



## Byokugen (Apr 21, 2017)

Am I in our out?


----------



## iAqua (Apr 21, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Am I in our out?


You fool! It shows you're in already...


----------



## Byokugen (Apr 21, 2017)

Oh, me a fool!


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 21, 2017)

Been a while since I've been in one of these, but I'll volunteer as tribute!


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 21, 2017)

TheKingy34 said:


> Also, this is first come first serve, so you can't choose a district because it was a pain when we did do it.


*I'll have two number 9s, a number 9 large, a number 6 with extra dip, two number 45s and a large soda.*


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 21, 2017)

Since this is considered a rematch not the next game, does that mean that last game didn't count?


----------



## CitizenSnips (Apr 21, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> *I'll have two number 9s, a number 9 large, a number 6 with extra dip, two number 45s, ONE WITH CHEESE, and a large soda.*


fixed that for you. you can never forget the cheese


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 22, 2017)

CitizenSnips said:


> fixed that for you. you can never forget the cheese



or the pickles, you can't forget the pickles


----------



## CitizenSnips (Apr 22, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> or the pickles, you can't forget the pickles


very true...pickles are very important


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 22, 2017)

CitizenSnips said:


> very true...pickles are very important


No, they are not


----------



## CitizenSnips (Apr 22, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> No, they are not









 what did you just say


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 22, 2017)

CitizenSnips said:


> what did you just say


I said I hate pickles
That's right
I hate pickles


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 22, 2017)

You hate pickles! That's it, someone call an admin and get Dinonico banned.


----------



## Minox (Apr 22, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> You hate pickles! That's it, someone call an admin and get Dinonico banned.


I don't particularly like pickles either :>


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 22, 2017)

CitizenSnips said:


> fixed that for you. you can never forget the cheese


Thanks, I knew I forgot about something.


----------



## NicoAICP (Apr 22, 2017)

I nominate @Darkyose


----------



## Lia (Apr 22, 2017)

y'all are dead


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 22, 2017)

Zelock said:


> y'all are dead


*grabs popcorn*
Nobody survived GBTHG anyways.


----------



## Lightyose (Apr 22, 2017)

I am here.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 22, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> You hate pickles! That's it, someone call an admin and get Dinonico banned.


You spelled my name wrong
*T R I G G E R E D*


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 22, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> You spelled my name wrong
> *T R I G G E R E D*



Whatever you say, DioniScione


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 22, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> You spelled my name wrong
> *T R I G G E R E D*


Calm down, DioNiccoNiccoNii


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 22, 2017)

Also, @hobbledehoy899 get your ass over here


----------



## Seriel (Apr 22, 2017)

lemme kick ass


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 22, 2017)

Seriel said:


> lemme kick ass





 

*IT'S NOT OVER YET!!*


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 22, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 84846
> 
> *IT'S NOT OVER YET!!*


Gave you an Internet for that


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 22, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 84846
> 
> *IT'S NOT OVER YET!!*



Boi that ship is as dead as that squirrel in my backyard


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 22, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Boi that ship is as dead as that squirrel in my backyard





smileyhead said:


> *IT'S NOT OVER YET!!*


----------



## iAqua (Apr 22, 2017)

me and ghosty are gonna win


----------



## Lightyose (Apr 22, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 84846
> 
> *IT'S NOT OVER YET!!*



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I'll probably lose.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 22, 2017)

Darkyose said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> I'll probably lose.



That's the spirit!


----------



## Seriel (Apr 22, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Boi that ship is as dead as that squirrel in my backyard


It's as dead as everyone apart from me is going to be after this event


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 22, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Also, @hobbledehoy899 get your ass over here


nope


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 22, 2017)

Seriel said:


> It's as dead as everyone apart from me is going to be after this event



*SAVAGE AF MY DUDE*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



hobbledehoy899 said:


> nope



how dare ye


----------



## Seriel (Apr 22, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> nope


Do it


----------



## NicoAICP (Apr 22, 2017)

Update my name pls @TheKingy34


----------



## APartOfMe (Apr 24, 2017)

@NicoAICP welcome to the winning district


----------



## NicoAICP (Apr 24, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> @NicoAICP welcome to the winning district


k


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 24, 2017)

It's been 2 days, and we still need 5 more players.  Here:

@TheVinAnator
@Chary
@LittleFlame
@Prot8toPot8to_
@Justinde75 

You guys can join if you want.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Apr 24, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> It's been 2 days, and we still need 5 more players.  Here:
> 
> @TheVinAnator
> @Chary
> ...


Thanks for the tag, I shall join.


----------



## Chary (Apr 24, 2017)

Sure! Count me in


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 25, 2017)

what is this


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2017)

Justinde75 said:


> what is this



If someone says Sparta, I'm going to jump off a cliff.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 25, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> If someone says Sparta, I'm going to jump off a cliff.


This is SPAR- NO, TNIS IS PATRICK


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> This is SPAR- NO, TNIS IS PATRICK







--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Justinde75 said:


> what is this



It's a Hunger Games match.


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 25, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> View attachment 85037
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I dont have a clue how this works


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 25, 2017)

Justinde75 said:


> I dont have a clue how this works


Just say "I'll join" and wait for the magic to happen


----------



## Prot8toPot8to_ (Apr 25, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> It's been 2 days, and we still need 5 more players.  Here:
> 
> @TheVinAnator
> @Chary
> ...


I HAVE BEEN SUMMONED

seriously wtf is this


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Apr 25, 2017)

Mind if I join.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2017)

AyanamiRei0 said:


> Mind if I join.



Go ahead, we only have 5 spots left.



Prot8toPot8to_ said:


> I HAVE BEEN SUMMONED
> 
> seriously wtf is this



Automatic Hunger Games simulator where we all kill each other.  Kinda like real GBATemp, but in a simulation.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Apr 25, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Go ahead, we only have 5 spots left.
> 
> 
> 
> Automatic Hunger Games simulator where we all kill each other.  Kinda like real GBATemp, but in a simulation.



Then could I join thanks


----------



## Kingy (Apr 25, 2017)

AyanamiRei0 said:


> Then could I join thanks


yes you can :^)


----------



## Byokugen (Apr 25, 2017)

TheKingy34 said:


> yes you can :^)


Sexy pic you got there :-)


----------



## Lightyose (Apr 25, 2017)

-snip-


----------



## Kingy (Apr 25, 2017)

Now that we're only waiting for one person to join; what custom events would you like to see? Either publicly post them here, or send them to me in a PM if you want it to be a secret!

*HOW TO SUBMIT AN EVENT:

Post "*<Player 1> [What you want to happen] <Player 2> [Any extras?]*"

So, for reference:
*
<Player 1> buly'd <Player 2> too hard, and <Player 2> died somehow


----------



## Lightyose (Apr 25, 2017)

Liza! ... Nah, a song battle?


----------



## Kingy (Apr 25, 2017)

Updated my post for help submitting events.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2017)

Rap battle, perhaps.
Or a Hero of the time challenge where one battles for a legendary sword with powerful monsters.


----------



## Lia (Apr 25, 2017)

DANCE OFF


Darkyose said:


> Also, Lia still lives???


ye


----------



## Lightyose (Apr 25, 2017)

Zelock said:


> DANCE OFF
> 
> ye


Is it... You?


----------



## Kingy (Apr 25, 2017)

It's only been ~3 minutes, and we're off with some great ideas! :^)


----------



## Lia (Apr 25, 2017)

Darkyose said:


> Is it... You?


no we just have the same avatar and somehow we are one entity in the hunger games, ofc


----------



## Lightyose (Apr 25, 2017)

Zelock said:


> no we just have the same avatar and somehow we are one entity in the hunger games, ofc


I hope you win then.


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 25, 2017)

I'll join if you haven't added me yet (I think I asked earlier)


----------



## Kingy (Apr 25, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> I'll join if you haven't added me yet (I think I asked earlier)


Ah! I am so sorry! Welcome to District 1, only for the cool kids :^)


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 25, 2017)

*checks if smileyhead's in* ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<Player 1> buly'd <Player 2> with his JoyCon too hard, and <Pler 2> died somehow


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 25, 2017)

TheKingy34 said:


> Ah! I am so sorry! Welcome to District 1, only for the cool kids :^)


Judging by our temp pics, we will be unstoppable!!!


----------



## Kingy (Apr 25, 2017)

New poll! Vote which district you think will win!


----------



## Ricken (Apr 25, 2017)

TheKingy34 said:


> New poll! Vote which district you think will win!


I voted a random district, now they'll lose :^)


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 25, 2017)

(player 1) threw a cucco at (player 2), who accidentally stepped on it and (player 2) was slaughtered by an army of cuckoos.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2017)

TheKingy34 said:


> Now that we're only waiting for one person to join; what custom events would you like to see? Either publicly post them here, or send them to me in a PM if you want it to be a secret!
> 
> *HOW TO SUBMIT AN EVENT:
> 
> ...



<Player 1> wanked off too hard to <Player 2> and died.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 25, 2017)

<Player 1>, <Player 2>, <Player 3>, <Player 4>, and <Player 5> had an orgy


----------



## Byokugen (Apr 26, 2017)

Player 1 finds two chalices, player 2 sees that and rushes in to take the left one. He chose poorly, player 2 dies from falling piano


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 26, 2017)

ayy, it's full!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheKingy34 said:


> Ah! I am so sorry! Welcome to District 1, only for the cool kids :^)


the Kool Kidz Klub?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 26, 2017)

<Player 1> falcon punches <Player 2> and <Player 3>, and both of them die


----------



## Byokugen (Apr 26, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> <Player 1> falcon punches <Player 2> and <Player 3>, and both of them die


Player 4 uses monster reborn?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 26, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Player 4 uses monster reborn?


Nah


----------



## dAVID_ (Apr 26, 2017)

I want in.


----------



## xtheman (Apr 26, 2017)

everyone then
I'm gonna get ready



> _[_3:44 PM_] _Fuck iOS 10_: _@kingy start the hunger games
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Byokugen (Apr 26, 2017)

xtheman said:


> everyone then
> I'm gonna get ready


Aye aye captain


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 26, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Aye aye captain


*I CAN'T HEAR YOU*


----------



## Lia (Apr 26, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> *I CAN'T HEAR YOU*


yo ho fiddle me do


----------



## Byokugen (Apr 26, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> *I CAN'T HEAR YOU*


AYE AYE CAPTAIN


----------



## Kingy (Apr 26, 2017)

*Everyone, let's start!*​


Spoiler: The Bloodbath


----------



## Lia (Apr 26, 2017)

@Chary oh ffs I stg


----------



## Byokugen (Apr 26, 2017)

Yay I'm helpful, if I know my movies, and I do, I will die soon :-P


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 26, 2017)

Zelock said:


> @Chary oh ffs I stg



F


----------



## Kingy (Apr 26, 2017)

Spoiler: Day 1


----------



## Byokugen (Apr 26, 2017)

WHAT DID I JUST SAY?? ffs


----------



## Lia (Apr 26, 2017)

this is good
I appreciate


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 26, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> WHAT DID I JUST SAY?? ffs



It could've been worse.

@Zelock


----------



## Byokugen (Apr 26, 2017)

Someone, use monster reborn, or something


----------



## Kingy (Apr 26, 2017)

Spoiler: Night 1


----------



## Lia (Apr 26, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> It could've been worse.
> 
> @Zelock


>:^(


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 26, 2017)

@TheKingy34 thinks about home, and whether or nor the nukes have been launched at those American pigs yet.


----------



## Kingy (Apr 26, 2017)

Spoiler: Day 2






@Zelock I murdered Chary :^)


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 26, 2017)

Ahh, the stars


----------



## Lia (Apr 26, 2017)

TheKingy34 said:


> @Zelock I murdered Chary :^)


gooood
gooooooooood
goooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 26, 2017)

I killed @Tomato Hentai


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 26, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I killed @Tomato Hentai



You stabbed him.  Repeatedly.


----------



## Byokugen (Apr 26, 2017)

Whoever kills @DrkBeam will get a follow :-)


----------



## Kingy (Apr 26, 2017)

Spoiler: Night 2


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 26, 2017)

Oh no, it's all over for us, @GhostLatte has the high ground


----------



## Kingy (Apr 26, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Whoever kills @DrkBeam will get a follow :-)


Looks like nobody is getting that follow :^)


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 26, 2017)

@VinsCool is sponsored by ISIS


----------



## Byokugen (Apr 26, 2017)

Kill him master


----------



## Kingy (Apr 26, 2017)

Spoiler: Day 3







@epickid37 DAMN IT, WHY?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 26, 2017)

*PHUCK*


----------



## xtheman (Apr 26, 2017)

Totally not gay :^)


----------



## Lia (Apr 26, 2017)

F


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 26, 2017)

xtheman said:


> View attachment 85218
> Totally not gay :^)


I always knew Kevin was gay.


----------



## Lia (Apr 26, 2017)

xtheman said:


> View attachment 85218
> Totally not gay :^)


it's not gay if your shoulders didn't touch


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 26, 2017)

Zelock said:


> it's not gay if your shoulders didn't touch


It's not gay if the balls don't touch.


----------



## APartOfMe (Apr 26, 2017)

TheKingy34 said:


> Spoiler: Day 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


because you suck


----------



## Kingy (Apr 26, 2017)

Spoiler: Arena Event [Thank you Dayfid]





 
Thanks @Dayfid!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 26, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> It's not gay if the balls don't touch.


7/10 too many orgys


----------



## Lia (Apr 26, 2017)

freaking rip District 7
we tried


----------



## Kingy (Apr 26, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> because you suck


wow, bulying a buly, that hurts ;^(



Spoiler



Good thing you're dead anyways!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 26, 2017)

Oh wolfes raped me, how nice.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 26, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Oh wolfes raped me, how nice.


It's not rape if you liked it.


----------



## KevinX8 (Apr 26, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> I always knew Kevin was gay.


KYS faggo latte


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 26, 2017)

goddamn buly are everywhere >:^(


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 26, 2017)

KevinX8 said:


> KYS faggo latte


Triggered much?


----------



## Kingy (Apr 26, 2017)

Spoiler: Night 3


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 26, 2017)

KevinX8 said:


> KYS faggo latte


No need to be salty :^)


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 26, 2017)

KevinX8 said:


> KYS faggo latte


no u


----------



## KevinX8 (Apr 26, 2017)

Aye looks Like you won't be beating me :^)


GhostLatte said:


> No need to be salty :^)


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 26, 2017)

Hey @Dayfid and @Minox


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 26, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Hey @Dayfid and @Minox



I can hear your singing:

Well, you can tell by the way I use my walk,
I'm a woman's man: no time to talk.
Music loud and women warm, I've been kicked around
Since I was born.
And now it's all right. It's OK.
And you may look the other way.
We can try to understand
The New York Times' effect on man.

Whether you're a brother or whether you're a mother,
You're stayin' alive, stayin' alive.
Feel the city breakin' and everybody shakin',
And we're stayin' alive, stayin' alive.
Ah, ha, ha, ha, stayin' alive, stayin' alive.
Ah, ha, ha, ha, stayin' alive.

Well now, I get low and I get high,
And if I can't get either, I really try.
Got the wings of heaven on my shoes.
I'm a dancin' man and I just can't lose.
You know it's all right. It's OK.
I'll live to see another day.
We can try to understand
The New York Times' effect on man.

Whether you're a brother or whether you're a mother,
You're stayin' alive, stayin' alive.
Feel the city breakin' and everybody shakin',
And we're stayin' alive, stayin' alive.
Ah, ha, ha, ha, stayin' alive, stayin' alive.
Ah, ha, ha, ha, stayin' alive.

Life goin' nowhere. Somebody help me.
Somebody help me, yeah.
Life goin' nowhere. Somebody help me, yeah.
Stayin' alive.

Well, you can tell by the way I use my walk,
I'm a woman's man: no time to talk.
Music loud and women warm,
I've been kicked around since I was born.
And now it's all right. It's OK.
And you may look the other way.
We can try to understand
The New York Times' effect on man.

Whether you're a brother or whether you're a mother,
You're stayin' alive, stayin' alive.
Feel the city breakin' and everybody shakin',
And we're stayin' alive, stayin' alive.
Ah, ha, ha, ha, stayin' alive, stayin' alive.
Ah, ha, ha, ha, stayin' alive.

Life goin' nowhere. Somebody help me.
Somebody help me, yeah.
Life goin' nowhere. Somebody help me, yeah.
I'm stayin' alive.

Life goin' nowhere. Somebody help me.
Somebody help me, yeah.
Life goin' nowhere. Somebody help me, yeah.
I'm stayin' alive.

Life goin' nowhere. Somebody help me.
Somebody help me, yeah.
Life goin' nowhere. Somebody help me, yeah.
I'm stayin' alive.

Life goin' nowhere. Somebody help me.
Somebody help me, yeah.
Life goin' nowhere. Somebody help me, yeah.
I'm stayin' alive.


----------



## DrkBeam (Apr 26, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Whoever kills @DrkBeam will get a follow :-)


Haha, I kill myself


----------



## APartOfMe (Apr 26, 2017)

@Dayfid @Minox @Dionicio3 what songs did you sing?


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 26, 2017)

@Roify whyyyyyyy


----------



## Kingy (Apr 26, 2017)

Spoiler: The Feast






@KevinX8 You can do it!


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 26, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> goddamn buly are everywhere >:^(


----------



## Byokugen (Apr 26, 2017)

@Tree thank you!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 26, 2017)

@Darkyose Fuck you XD


----------



## APartOfMe (Apr 26, 2017)

good job @Quantumcat!


----------



## Kingy (Apr 26, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


>



I needed this in my life, and I'm now a budy! :^)


----------



## Byokugen (Apr 26, 2017)

DrkBeam said:


> Haha, I kill myself


That is why I love trees, they will kill you in cold blood when you least expect it


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 26, 2017)

I saved your ass from being euthanized and you treat me like this Quantumcat.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 26, 2017)

Also, wow @TheVinAnator , you seem unusually aggressive this round.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 26, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Also, wow @TheVinAnator , you seem unusually aggressive this round.


He avanged my death, obviously.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 26, 2017)

I need to buy this for next game:
https://www.amazon.com/JL421-Badonkadonk-Land-Cruiser-Tank/dp/B00067F1CE


----------



## Minox (Apr 26, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> @Dayfid @Minox @Dionicio3 what songs did you sing?


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 26, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I need to buy this for next game:
> https://www.amazon.com/JL421-Badonkadonk-Land-Cruiser-Tank/dp/B00067F1CE


----------



## Kingy (Apr 26, 2017)

Spoiler: Day 4







@KevinX8 You die right after I said you can do it, wtf


----------



## Quantumcat (Apr 26, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> good job @Quantumcat!


What did I do?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 26, 2017)

Thanks @keven3477


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 26, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> What did I do?



*YOU STRANGLED THE LAST THREAD OF LIFE FROM A POOR, INNOCENT MAN*


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 26, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> *YOU STRANGLED THE LAST THREAD OF LIFE FROM A POOR, INNOCENT MAN*


Level up!


----------



## Kingy (Apr 26, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> What did I do?


You killed my teammate you anti-budy


----------



## KevinX8 (Apr 26, 2017)

wow killed by a cat, what are the odds


----------



## APartOfMe (Apr 26, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> What did I do?


killed 2 people.


----------



## Kingy (Apr 26, 2017)

KevinX8 said:


> wow killed by a cat, what are the odds


Fire VS Cat, Cat Wins!


----------



## APartOfMe (Apr 26, 2017)

KevinX8 said:


> wow killed by a cat, what are the odds


well, it did have a bow tie and glasses


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 26, 2017)

KevinX8 said:


> wow killed by a cat, what are the odds


Try to get Rose next time.


----------



## Quantumcat (Apr 26, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> killed 2 people.


Am I the girl on fire??


----------



## Byokugen (Apr 26, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> What did I do?


You killed a closet gay. Be ashamed!


----------



## Kingy (Apr 26, 2017)

Spoiler: Arena Event


----------



## Quantumcat (Apr 26, 2017)

Kitty knows how to hunt insects!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 26, 2017)

@Dayfid vs @Quantumcat vs @TheVinAnator


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 26, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> You killed a closet gay. Be ashamed!


It's not gay if the milk drips out on the side.


----------



## Kingy (Apr 26, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> @Dayfid vs @Quantumcat vs @TheVinAnator


Come on, @Dayfid, you can do it!


Spoiler: Night 4


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 26, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> It's not gay if the milk drips out on the side.



but milk is bad for you


----------



## Quantumcat (Apr 26, 2017)

Ooh, hatchets are useful


----------



## Kingy (Apr 26, 2017)

Oh man, It's time to announce the winner, who won? Let's guess!


----------



## xtheman (Apr 26, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> but milk is bad for you


Not all milk is bad though


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 26, 2017)

xtheman said:


> Not all milk is bad though


Especially my milk


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 26, 2017)

Not us


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 26, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Not us


ONE OF US


----------



## xtheman (Apr 26, 2017)

TheKingy34 said:


> Oh man, It's time to announce the winner, who won? Let's guess!


The guy @KevinX8 is gay for better win :^)


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 26, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Not us



SHIT MOTHERFUCKERING SHIT IM OUT STUPID ASS BITCH ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRGHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Byokugen (Apr 26, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> but milk is bad for you





GhostLatte said:


> Especially my milk


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 26, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> SHIT MOTHERFUCKERING SHIT IM OUT STUPID ASS BITCH ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRGHHHHHHHHHHH





Byokugen said:


> View attachment 85228


----------



## Kingy (Apr 26, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> SHIT MOTHERFUCKERING SHIT IM OUT STUPID ASS BITCH ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRGHHHHHHHHHHH


Don't worry, I feel you  SON OF A FU-


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 26, 2017)

SHITPOSTING INTENSFIES


----------



## APartOfMe (Apr 26, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> SHITPOSTING INTENSFIES


----------



## xtheman (Apr 26, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> SHITPOSTING INTENSFIES


Shitposting makes life easier




epickid37 said:


>


Same


----------



## Kingy (Apr 26, 2017)

The winner is:


Spoiler: Winner






Congrats @Quantumcat! You killed everyone I was rooting for.


----------



## Dayfid (Apr 26, 2017)

Me not even here and slaying. I'll use my final moments of breath to bring awareness to a very important cause... The Cure. 

The Cure available streaming services such as Apple Music, Spotify, and YouTube now!

https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/the-cure-single/id1226991189
https://open.spotify.com/track/34oB5r0lcN3fYWCs2uA1k5

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 26, 2017)

xtheman said:


> Shitposting makes life easier
> 
> 
> 
> Same


----------



## APartOfMe (Apr 26, 2017)

xtheman said:


> Not all milk is bad though







this is what milk does to you!


----------



## xtheman (Apr 26, 2017)

TheKingy34 said:


> The winner is:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Winner
> ...


What a good kitty :^)


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 26, 2017)

GG @Quantumcat


----------



## KevinX8 (Apr 26, 2017)

WOW A FUCKING CAT WITH GLASSES WON THE HUNGER GAMES (plus killed meh)


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 26, 2017)

Dayfid said:


> Me not even here and slaying. I'll use my final moments of breath to bring awareness to a very important cause... The Cure.
> 
> The Cure available streaming services such as Apple Music, Spotify, and YouTube now!
> 
> ...




Thought you were talking about the band.  Oh well.


----------



## Byokugen (Apr 26, 2017)

We all wom cus we love talking and dieing together :-)


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 26, 2017)

CAT WAS A WINNNER REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Byokugen (Apr 26, 2017)

@Quantumcat congrats mate!


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 26, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> CAT WAS A WINNNER REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


LETS DO CRYSTAL METH


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 26, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> LETS DO CRYSTAL METH


SURE THING


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 26, 2017)

Ah, well.  Til next time guys.


GhostLatte said:


> LETS DO CRYSTAL METH


no


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 26, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Ah, well.  Til next time guys.
> 
> no


HOP IN THE FUCKING VAN


----------



## Kingy (Apr 26, 2017)

*And that's it! Stay tuned for
The GBAtemp Hunger Games Round 13!*

Well, that was fun! I had great fun bringing this game back, as it was one of my best things to do in my spare time. I want to say thank you to all of you who have been in the past rounds, and those who want to be in one in the future! Congrats @Quantumcat for winning round 12.5!​


----------



## Quantumcat (Apr 26, 2017)

TheKingy34 said:


> The winner is:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Winner
> ...


This moment is so much bigger than me. This moment is for Felix, Garfield, Azrael, the Cheshire Cat. It's for the cats that stand beside me: Byukogen, kevin3477, Vinscool. And it's for every nameless, faceless Cat that now has a chance because this door tonight has been opened.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 26, 2017)

"2 kills"
Oh i killed somebody and it even was a double-kill!
I feel good now owo


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 26, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> This moment is so much bigger than me. This moment is for Felix, Garfield, Azrael, the Cheshire Cat. It's for the cats that stand beside me: Byukogen, kevin3477, Vinscool. And it's for every nameless, faceless Cat that now has a chance because this door tonight has been opened.


Dogs are better. Just saying :^)


----------



## xtheman (Apr 26, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> This moment is so much bigger than me. This moment is for Felix, Garfield, Azrael, the Cheshire Cat. It's for the cats that stand beside me: Byukogen, kevin3477, Vinscool. And it's for every nameless, faceless Cat that now has a chance because this door tonight has been opened.


Such inspirational words


----------



## Byokugen (Apr 26, 2017)

I nominate myself for the next one @TheKingy34.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 26, 2017)

11th is not bad.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 26, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> 11th is not bad.


I love you.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 26, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> I love you.


Love you too bby


----------



## Quantumcat (Apr 26, 2017)

(P.S. I stole the speech from Halle Berry)


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 26, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Love you too bby


Hop in the van


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 26, 2017)

No kills

I cri



Quantumcat said:


> This moment is so much bigger than me. This moment is for Felix, Garfield, Azrael, the Cheshire Cat. It's for the cats that stand beside me: Byukogen, kevin3477, Vinscool. And it's for every nameless, faceless Cat that now has a chance because this door tonight has been opened.



Felix the Cat, you say?


----------



## Kingy (Apr 26, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> No kills
> 
> I cri


hahaha peasant 1 kill master race


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 26, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> No kills
> 
> I cri
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Apr 26, 2017)

Darn it.


----------



## SANIC (Apr 26, 2017)

Add meh in the next one I was in class kms


----------



## Chary (Apr 26, 2017)

@TheVinAnator is fricken ruthless lolwtf 

Rip @Zelock sorry not sorry 




 
Hello new OTP


----------



## Lightyose (Apr 26, 2017)

Heh I lost. At least Kevin lost as well.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 26, 2017)

Chary said:


> @TheVinAnator is fricken ruthless lolwtf
> 
> Rip @Zelock sorry not sorry
> 
> ...



Shall I start writing the first chapter of my new fanfic?


----------



## Chary (Apr 26, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Shall I start writing the first chapter of my new fanfic?


Yes please, Gbatemp fanfic chronicles pls


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 27, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Shall I start writing the first chapter of my new fanfic?


Hey there


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 27, 2017)

I lost, but I did better than I normally do.

Also when is the ETA of the fanfic?


----------



## Lightyose (Apr 27, 2017)

Fanfic.


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 27, 2017)

I think I would've won with all my wooden Spears I was making and my shovel if @Darkyose  hadn't destroyed them all.


----------



## Lightyose (Apr 27, 2017)

I didn't realize I did things like this.


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 27, 2017)

The game started great for me, after knifing darkgabbs and noctosphere and then trapping rileysrjay (Probably with a knife), I later pushed darkyose from a clif during a knife fight. I was having fun me and my knife friend until I was stung to death. Thanks a lot arena events.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 27, 2017)

Darkyose said:


> I didn't realize I did things like this.



Hey, I'm always looking for wood.  

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



rileysrjay said:


> I lost, but I did better than I normally do.
> 
> Also when is the ETA of the fanfic?


Idk


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 27, 2017)

oh great, 'Temp stopped notifying me about this thread before it even started.
Anyway,




Fuck.
At least that's a new record. 3.5 days.

Also, these things are fucking hideous, this death must've been painful. Should've used that explosion magic sooner, huh?


Spoiler


----------



## NicoAICP (Apr 27, 2017)

me got killed at the scond day. wow


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 27, 2017)

NicoAICP said:


> me got killed at the scond day. wow


By 4 guys *lenny*


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 27, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> By 4 guys *lenny*


his arse couldn't take four dicks at once


----------



## Lightyose (Apr 27, 2017)

Round 13th!


----------



## NicoAICP (Apr 27, 2017)

I'll be joining it when it is possible


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 27, 2017)

Same. I'll also join when it's possible ~w~


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Apr 27, 2017)

Sure why not.


----------



## SANIC (Apr 27, 2017)

Round 13 boiz


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 27, 2017)

Round 13 cumming suun™?


----------



## Prot8toPot8to_ (Apr 27, 2017)

@Prot8toPot8to_ kills himself.


----------



## CitizenSnips (Apr 27, 2017)

you have got to be kidding me... i missed this round too, didn't get a notification


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 27, 2017)

Yeah, me neither.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 27, 2017)

Same, had to reread everything


----------



## Ricken (Apr 27, 2017)

Night 1 dead..  Fun
I'm in next game


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 28, 2017)

Count me in for the next round!


----------



## APartOfMe (Apr 28, 2017)

i'm in for the next round as well


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 28, 2017)

Next round is cummimg


----------



## APartOfMe (Apr 28, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Next round is cummimg


you making it, or should i?


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 28, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> you making it, or should i?


I'm waiting for that fat bastard TheKingy34


----------



## Quantumcat (Apr 28, 2017)

Me too.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 28, 2017)

Add me m9


----------



## Lightyose (Apr 28, 2017)

Me too. Gotta take off my rage against Rose.


----------



## Miguel Gomez (Apr 28, 2017)

Well. GG
I died on the 3rd day.
Fuck you Wolves.






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

The last time, I think @Roify cheated. She brought her the Death Note all along to snap my neck.


----------



## Byokugen (Apr 28, 2017)

You know I'm always up for it :-P


----------



## Chary (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm down for the next throwdown


----------



## CitizenSnips (Apr 29, 2017)

what everyone else said, next round plz. Maybe third time's the charm to actually get a notification when a post is made


----------



## iAqua (May 6, 2017)

FUCK IM LATE AND IM DEAD LEMME GO KMS ADD ME TO THE NEXT ONE PLOX


----------



## Lightyose (May 6, 2017)

Me three.


----------



## SANIC (May 6, 2017)

ditto


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2017)

I'm cool for the next orgy, er, I mean, Hunger Games.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 7, 2017)

Add me.


----------



## iAqua (May 7, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Add me.


Make sure we're in the same district. @TheKingy34


----------

